# [SOLVED] CodWAW installation problem



## Flail (Apr 9, 2009)

hello people of the tech support forum :wave:! I suddenly felt like playing Codwaw again, but am unable to due to iwd files 18-20 becoming "missing". The below is basically a repost from the codhq forums that pretty accurately describes my problem.

http://www.codhq.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=5706



> Ok, so a while back, I think maybe a month ago, I tried to install a patch (don't remember which) which deleted all the .exe files from the CODWAW directory. After I realized this, I tried copy pasting the exe files from the disk to the codwaw folder, which didn't work as it was an unpatched exe and when I tried patching it, it told me the patch was already installed.
> 
> So then I tried uninstalling and then reinstalling it. When reinstalling, It stops eventually and says something along the lines of "can't access iwd_18, make sure you can access it and try again, etc." then when I cancel out of it, it will say error 1603 and close out. I've went into D:/Setup/Data/main from the disk and can in fact verify that iwd_18-20 are there. It's like they're invisible to the installer. Anybody know how I can fix this? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> EDIT: I actually tried installing it again while waiting for a reply and there was an error 1305, if that matters. It still couldn't find Iwd_18 as well.


There's one detail I left out, as I hadn't thought about it at the time, my brother wanted to play codwaw on his laptop so I let him borrow the disk/cd key/ whatever he needed. I don't know how this could cause my problem but it's likely it has something to do with it. 

ray: "halp pl0x!!!" ray:

edit: oh, and i've tried googling it, all I get is a bunch of pirate sites :upset:


----------



## Flail (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: CodWAW installation problem*

funny thing is, I can run it off of the disk by launching the .exe file from the disk, but its incredibly choppy and the master server list doesnt respond


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: CodWAW installation problem*

Okay  so you're trying to play the game and are getting an error or you're trying to reinstall the game?


----------



## Flail (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: CodWAW installation problem*



7hm said:


> Okay  so you're trying to play the game and are getting an error or you're trying to reinstall the game?


trying to reinstall the game, the second post was about how I can run it off of the disk, except it being incredibly choppy/laggy with the master server list not responding.

I think i'll go and take a picture of the installation error i'm getting exactly in a little bit and post it here, idk. But I went and ran the setup again and it said "error reading from" not "can't access"........ huh....... could've sworn it said it couldn't access it before.


----------



## 7hm (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: CodWAW installation problem*

Do you have another computer to test out the disc itself to see if its working?


----------



## Flail (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: CodWAW installation problem*



7hm said:


> Do you have another computer to test out the disc itself to see if its working?


hmm... I'll go do that now.


----------



## Flail (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: CodWAW installation problem*

huh....... It's the disc as far as I know. I tried it on my old laptop, same error.

edit: i'm thinking this means something along the lines of my iwd files have been corrupted.... The only solution I can think of is to "pirate" them and then copy paste them into the disk, replacing the corrupted files, but making a backup incase it makes it even worse...


----------



## Flail (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: CodWAW installation problem*

OMG......... I'M AN IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It turns out the disk has SMUDGES on it...................................... I handle disks super carefully so I don't ever bother to check for that kind of thing anymore. My brother had gotten his fingers ALL over it.............. Anyways it's installing just fine now :laugh: thanks for your help guys.........  (seriously) :grin:


----------

